# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Microbiologia (Microorganismos) >  Closterium sp.

## frfmfrfm

Buenas noches compañeros subo dos fotos de una migroalga hallada en un curso de agua entre las playa de las Tres Piedras y Costa ballena.

Closterium  alga unicelular clorofícea del grupo de las desmidiáceas, con forma de huso.





Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

embalses al 100% (30-sep-2016),HUESITO (22-ago-2016),Jonasino (22-ago-2016),Los terrines (22-ago-2016),perdiguera (22-ago-2016),willi (30-ago-2016)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno compañeros subo un par de fotos mas.

En la primera foto se puede ver el núcleo y los pirenois alineados.



En la segunda foto se puede ver uno de sus extremos con los cristales de sales de calcio. 



Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

embalses al 100% (30-sep-2016),HUESITO (25-ago-2016),Los terrines (25-ago-2016),perdiguera (25-ago-2016),willi (30-ago-2016)

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bueno compañeros os subo un vídeo bastante bueno y que no muchas personas conocen ni pueden ver.
Closterium en general y en particular el bailes de sus cristales, CaSO4 (yeso)




Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

embalses al 100% (30-sep-2016),F. Lázaro (02-sep-2016),HUESITO (01-sep-2016),Jonasino (02-sep-2016),Los terrines (01-sep-2016),willi (11-sep-2016)

----------

